

Hacker News IRC chat room? - trekker7

Anybody interested in starting one?<p>
======
davidw
For a while, we tried #news.yc on freenode. Now there are a few of us on
#startups.

~~~
Tichy
Any pointers to a useful irc tutorial? I am trying to connect with pidgin, and
have a message like this: freenode-connect: Received CTCP 'VERSION' from
freenode-connect

But that doesn't seem to put me in some kind of IRC mode, because none of the
commands from the tutorial at
<http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html> work.

I feel stupid for not understanding irc, but I have never used it before...

~~~
akkartik
Hey, pidgin supports IRC?! Trying.. yup, I got it to work! Pretty easy:
[http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questi...](http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#HowdoIjoinachannel)

Feel free to mail me if you'd already read that, and I can help you get it
working. I'm really glad I saw your comment, so I feel like I owe you :) Now
if we could just integrate IRC presence into the IM interface..

> I feel stupid for not understanding irc, but I have never used it before...

I never got into irc until recently -- one of my friends recently said the
difficulty in getting started is part of the reason IRC hasn't gone the way of
slashdot or digg or reddit :)

~~~
Tichy
Thanks, that worked! The trick was to join via the "Buddies->Join a chat"
menu, rather than trying command messages.

------
robertgaal
A lot of people hang out in #startups now because of this thread. Add yourself
to the wiki if you want: <http://ircstartups.pbwiki.com/>

------
tlrobinson
+1 for Colloquy on OS X

------
kajecounterhack
I use the firefox plugin Chatzilla, only because I'm on linux and don't like
xChat and all those other IRC clients. When I'm using windows (which is
like...never...) I use MIRC.

------
rms
I get disconnected from Freenode after 10 minutes and I'm connected to other
IRC servers without problems.

